
Save RSS and Atom - LaSombra
https://mg.guelker.eu/saverss/
======
buillbctuklln
So the formats are very much alive, enabled on virtually every blog and many
news sites.

Also the article does not mention a single mobile reader.

Feedly for ios/android/web has held the crown since google reader shut down
yet is not even mentioned.

If you are still consuming feeds on your desktop in 2018 you are doing it
wrong.

~~~
j605
You should send an email to the author given that many people read feeds on
mobile devices.

